# Projekt 'Pimpy my Beinn 20" small'



## tripletschiee (16. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich mein Projekt "C'dale BBU8 sub 13kg" erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe, starte ich nun das neue Projekt 
*"Pimp my (resp. his) Beinn 20" small"*!

Das Beinn 20" small ist ja von Haus aus schon recht leicht, aber es geht definitiv einiges! Hier ist die Ausgangsbasis, es sind *8,79kg*! Ziel wäre es, wenn ein 7er vor dem Komma stehen würde. Außerdem sollen meine Jungs auch was gescheites zu Hause stehen haben, nicht nur der Papa. 





Die Liste mit den möglichen Tausch-/Tuning-/Pimping-Kandidaten ist erstellt, die entsprechenden Bestellungen sind raus. Sobald das häusliche "Lager" gefüllt ist, werde ich hier wieder posten.

In der Zwischenzeit ist das hier passiert:





Es wurden alle Stahlschrauben gegen Alu- bzw. Titanschrauben getauscht (nur die Vorbauschrauben stehen noch aus). Die ersten *67 Gramm* sind weg! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (16. Mai 2012)

endlich wieder ein neuer Aufbau  ... schreib mal bitte noch was die Schrauben gekostet haben. Ich denke das steht bei uns auch noch auf der Liste. Will mal Preis/Leistung überlegen was zu erst kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (16. Mai 2012)

Einen Teil der Schrauben habe ich noch in meinem Fundus gehabt, den Rest gekauft.
Ich kauf die Schrauben immer hier, ist preislich fair und liefert sehr schnell:
Easyelox.de.

Gruß aus Muc,
Gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (20. Mai 2012)

So, hier ist die Liste mit den Schrauben, die ich getauscht habe, inkl. Anzahl und Größe.





Die Vorbauschrauben sind noch nicht getauscht, die Lieferung steht noch aus.

Demnächst trudeln die ersten Pakete mit den neuen Teilen ein, dann gibt es weitere News ...


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2012)

Du hast bis auf die Sattelklemmschraube alles in Alu getauscht. Warum gerade diese nicht in Alu? Bei der würde ich mir normalerweise keine Sorgen machen das in Alu zu kaufen, beim Vorbau aber schon...


----------



## tripletschiee (21. Mai 2012)

Ich wußte, daß diese Frage kommen würde! 

_Sattelklemme:_
Es ist eine M5er Schraube. Und es wird empfohlen, diese Schraube mit 5-6Nm anzuziehen, damit die Stütze auch sicher geklemmt wird. Eine Aluschraube verträgt in M5 aber maximal 2,5Nm (vergleiche auch hier), daher Titan. Außerdem habe ich bereits an Sattelklemmen Aluschrauben abgerissen (beim festschrauben, nicht im Betrieb).

_Vorbauschrauben:_
Es sind hier - aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen - M8er (!!) Schrauben verbaut worden. Am Vorbau wird allgemein empfohlen, daß die Anzugsgmomente irgendwas zwischen 5 und 8Nm sein sollen (je nach Hersteller). Und Alu M8er Schrauben vertragen bis zu 10Nm, daher Alu. Und außerdem: es ist ein Bike für ein Kind! Der Kurze hat zwar Bärenkräfte , aber die Schrauben reißt der nie ab! Die würd' sogar ich am Stadtrad fahren.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2012)

das beim Vorbau M8 drinnestecken hab ich nicht gesehen - ist ja fett 
Ich überlege noch was ich bei meinem jetzt wirklich tausche. Die M5er im Vorbau will ich glaube ich aber nicht in Alu nehmen. Die Klemmschraube am Sattel ist M8x40 das sollte in Alu funktionieren - denke ich...


----------



## tripletschiee (21. Mai 2012)

M5er in Alu sind wirklich nur an unbedenklichen Stellen wie Flaschenhalter, etc. zu verwenden. Am Vorbau würd ich auch bei einem Kind abraten. Oder eben Titan verwenden! Das ist absolut unbedenklich (wenn auch teurer).

Die Sattelbefestigung in M8x40 ist absolut kein Problem. Da steht zwar auf der Stütze drauf, daß diese (Stahl-)Schraube mit 22Nm angezogen werden soll, aber ich hab die Alu-Schraube nur mit 10Nm angezogen. Das reicht allemal, vor allem weil die Klemmung ja geriffelt ist. Da entsteht ein klassischer Formschluß und nicht nur ein Reibschluß.


----------



## Y_G (21. Mai 2012)

ich habe ja auch nicht mehr die originale Stütze drin. Das Gewinde von der Stütze ist ja auch nur Alu. Ich Klebe die dann eifach ein und Gut iss...


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Mai 2012)

Der erste Teil der Tuningmaßnahmen ist erfolgreich umgesetzt worden.
Es sind bereits *466 Gramm* eingespart worden.  Damit bin ich meinem Ziel von einer '7' vor dem Komma ein gutes Stück näher gekommen.
Das neue Gewicht beträgt nun *8,32kg*. 

Was ist bisher gemacht worden:
1) *Schrauben*: Tausch gegen Alu und Titan (steht ja schon weiter oben im Tread)
Ersparnis: 67 Gramm




2) *Schläuche*: Schwalbe 6A
Erparnis: 90 Gramm




3) *Felgenband*: Schwalbe High Pressure Klebeband.
Ersparnis: 12 Gramm (an den rotierenden Massen)




4) *Nabe VR*: ChinHaur Rotaz 28 Loch 
Ersparnis: 83 Gramm




5) *Speichennippel*: Sapin Polyax 14mm
Ersparnis: 19 Gramm




Das Gesamtergebnis aus 4) und 5) (ohne 2) und 3) )




6) *Schnellspanner*: ControlTech Light Race Titan
Ersparnis: 84 Gramm




7) *Lenker*: KCNC Flat Bone SC, gekürzt auf 46cm
Ersparnis: 93 Gramm.




8) *Kurbelschrauben*: Tiso Aluschrauben M8x1 für 4-Kant
Ersparnis: 18 Gramm (inkl. Wegfall Plastikabdeckungen)




Ich hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und die einzelnen Original-Teile auf die Waage gelegt und die Fotos davon in mein Fotoalbum hochgeladen. 

Aber es geht noch was: Vorbau und Pedale sind noch unterwegs.  Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: die HR Nabe muß sauschwer sein. Wenn man die Gewichte für Felge, Speichen und Messingnippel vom Vorderrad als gleich schwer ansieht, kommt man rechnerisch auf ein Gewicht von 405 Gramm!  Auch hier sollte noch was gehen, aber es ist schwer eine 135mm breite Nabe mit 28 Loch zu einem erschwinglichen Preis zu bekommen (die dann auch noch leichter ist)! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (23. Mai 2012)

ich werde eine Novatex Bahnnabe nehmen. Die hat 130 mm das sollte auch bei dir gehen. Die gibt es in 32L und 36L. Mit der 36iger kannst du dann ja einfach 4 in der nabe auslassen. Die soll btw 235g wiegen (kostet so 35,-).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (23. Mai 2012)

Dann "quetscht" Du den Rahmen hinten dann um 5mm zusammen. Oder man verwendet je Seite einen 2,5mm dicken Unterleger.

Wegen der Nabe bin ich noch am Überlegen....


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Dann "quetscht" Du den Rahmen hinten dann um 5mm zusammen. Oder man verwendet je Seite einen 2,5mm dicken Unterleger.


Lieber die Unterleger verwenden. 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9308

Und ich hab schon mal sogar eine Novatec Nabe 28Loch mit 10mm Steckachse gesehen (bei Radplan Delta).  Bestimmt gibt es auch welche für 135mm und Schnellspanner.


----------



## superseven77 (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Das wird bestimmt cool.
Toll ist auch der Vergleich auf der Waage.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Y_G (23. Mai 2012)

ich hab mich ja auch vertippt, die ist 120 mm, brauche die auch für das cnoc16 das hat 110 mm.

aber nimm doch einfach ne 36iger das geht doch mit dem speichen.


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja auch vertippt, die ist 120 mm, brauche die auch für das cnoc16 das hat 110 mm.


Ich würde versuchen diese Bahnnabe von 120mm auf 110mm "runterzuspacern".

ps: wie willst du eine Kassette auf eine Bahnnabe montieren?


----------



## Y_G (23. Mai 2012)

ich werde einfach die Schrauben jede seite um 5 mm abdrehen. Hab mir die Nabe schon angeschaut. Sollte kein Problem sein. Dein Link geht aber auf eine reine fixed, ich will lieber eine free/free haben. Und nein ich will keine Kassette montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Dein Link geht aber auf eine reine fixed


 Ich wollte  fixed/free posten.



Y_G schrieb:


> Und nein ich will keine Kassette montieren.


Ich habe gefragt, weil das Beinn schon mit der Schaltung kommt.


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich habe gefragt, weil das Beinn schon mit der Schaltung kommt.



Ja, aber Y_G braucht die Nabe für sein CNOC 16 und das hat keine Schaltung.
Da vermischen sich zwe Themen ...


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Mai 2012)

Achja, noch ein kleines Thema:

beim Vorderrad habe ich die originalen Speichen wieder verwendet. Obwohl die Rotaz-Nabe einen deutlich kleineren Lochkreisurchmesser hat, waren die Speichen bei radialer Speichung fast zu lang. Sie sind original 185mm lang, man kann aber auch 180mm Speichen verwenden. Das als Info für alle, die "nachbauen" wollen. 

Zum Hinterrad: wenn ich die oben erwöhnte Novatec-Nabe nehme, würd ich gerne die eine Seite auch radial einspeichen. Nur: wo bekomm ich so kurze Speichen her (vermutlich die 175er)?


----------



## Diman (23. Mai 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Ja, aber Y_G braucht die Nabe für sein CNOC 16 und das hat keine Schaltung.
> Da vermischen sich zwe Themen ...


Sorry, habe ich so verstanden, dass er dir diese Bahnnabe vorgeschlagen hat. 



tripletschiee schrieb:


> Nur: wo bekomm ich so kurze Speichen her (vermutlich die 175er)?


Sapim Leader ab 80mm gibt es bei Komponentix oder


----------



## Cyborg (23. Mai 2012)

Auch SAPIM CX Ray bekommst du ohne Probleme in 174mm.


----------



## Pan Tau (26. Mai 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Zum Hinterrad: wenn ich die oben erwöhnte Novatec-Nabe nehme, würd ich gerne die eine Seite auch radial einspeichen. Nur: wo bekomm ich so kurze Speichen her (vermutlich die 175er)?



Peter Eberhardt von Pedalkraft kann Dich gut beraten und ich habe bei ihm auch die Sapim-Speichen für das Pimp my Puky-Projekt bezogen.


----------



## tripletschiee (30. Mai 2012)

So, jetzt geht es weiter! 

9) *Kassettenabschlußring*: NoName Alu Abschlußring 12 Zähne
Ersparnis: 7 Gramm



Ja, das ist nicht die wirklich berauschende Ersparnis, aber obligatorisch! 

10) *Kassette*: Shimano CS-M737, 12-28 Zähne;
Ersparnis: 57 Gramm



Hab von der 8-fach Kassette (11-28) nur die sieben größten Ritzel genommen und das Abschlußritzel (11 Zähne) weggelassen.

Damit ist die Gewichtsersparnis auf *530 Gramm* angewachsen. Wir stehen bei *8,26kg*!! 

Demnächst mehr in diesem "Kino"! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## deadpixel (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo tripletschiee!
Ich weiss du hast nur 7 Ritzel verwendet, aber hättet bei dir die 8fach Kassette mit 8 Ritzeln auch auf die Kassette gepasst? 

Ich wollte vorgestern auf 8fach upgraden aber der Freilaufkörper scheint zu kurz um 8 Ritzel aufzunehmen. Auch die Schieblehre sagt, dass da im Vergleich zu einem Shimano Freilaufkörper ein paar mm fehlen .

Bin ich ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall, oder hat Frau Rowntree eine ungewöhnliche Nabe verbaut ?


----------



## tripletschiee (31. Mai 2012)

Ist schwer zu sagen!

Ich hab mir in meinen "wilden Jahren" mal selber Naben gebaut (ist bald 20 Jahre her). Ich hab mich damals in meinem jugendlichen Elan ein wenig vermessen, deshalb mußte der Freilauf ein wenig abgeschliffen werden und die oben erwähnte Kassette wäre dann "zu lang" gewesen. Sie hätte nicht mehr auf den gekürzten Freilauf gepaßt. Alos mußte auch der Aluspider ein bisl dran glauben und ich hab den etwas abgedreht. Deshalb hat der nicht mehr die original Länge. 

Ich kann Dir also keine befriedigende Antwort geben ...  Sorry!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Kulle (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auch gerade dabei das Beinn 20 meiner Tochter zu optimieren, wenn ich fertig bin, stelle ich mal Fotos ein. 

Zur Freilaufbreite: Ich habe eine XT 9-fach Kassette um 4mm am Aluträger abgedreht, dann passt sie auf die Kassette. Zu den Speichen ist auch noch genug Platz. Dann die Nabe etwas nach rechts gespacert, also die dicke Kontermutter gegen eine dünnere erstetzt und links durch Passscheiben ausgeglichen. Der Kettenschräglauf ist schon heftig, aber mit einer gebrauchten XT - Kette funktionierts, zumindest mit Sugino Impel Kurbeln und 103mm Innenlager, soweit ich mich erinnere ist das Kettenblatt bei den original Isla Kurbeln weiter außen. Die Teile hatte ich noch rumliegen und eine 11-34'er Abstufung kann nicht schaden. 

Viele Grüße
Kulle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadpixel (31. Mai 2012)

Danke für die prompte Antwort.

Schicke Nabe. Respekt vor der Ingenieursleistung.

Ich hab Islabikes mal eine Email wegen des Freilaufkörpers geschickt. Antwort poste ich dann hier.


----------



## trifi70 (31. Mai 2012)

deadpixel schrieb:


> Hallo tripletschiee!
> Ich weiss du hast nur 7 Ritzel verwendet, aber hättet bei dir die 8fach Kassette mit 8 Ritzeln auch auf die Kassette gepasst?
> 
> Ich wollte vorgestern auf 8fach upgraden aber der Freilaufkörper scheint zu kurz um 8 Ritzel aufzunehmen. Auch die Schieblehre sagt, dass da im Vergleich zu einem Shimano Freilaufkörper ein paar mm fehlen .
> ...


Wenn das eine für 7fach spezifizierte Nabe ist, bekommst Du da normale 8fach nicht drauf. Die braucht nen breiteren Kassettenkörper. Das mit identischer Einbaubreite ist bei 8 und 9fach Ritzelpaketen so, die sind tatsächlich gleich breit.

Wenn Du unbedingt 8 Gänge möchtest, könntest Du aber so tun: 9fach Kassette zerlegen, ein Ritzel inkl. Spacer raus, das ganze dann draufgebastelt ohne weitere Spacer. Passt allermeistens. Dazu natürlich ne 9fach Kette und ein 9fach Schalthebel. Die letzte Schaltposition (max. Seileinholung) ist dann ungenutzt, Endanschlag am Schaltwerk passend justieren!

Nebeneffekt: leichter als eine originale 8fach Kassette und mehr Auswahl bei der Übersetzung


----------



## deadpixel (31. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp trifi70. Noch eine Alternative wäre ein Austausch des Freilaufkörpers, da Isla da aber kein Shimpanso verbaut .
http://sheldonbrown.com/k7.html#transplant

Ich lass das ganze, Aufwand und Nutzen stehen in keinem Verhältnis. 

Bleibt nur eine Warnung an alle Tuner  vor Montage von neuem  Schaltgriff und Schaltwerk die Kompatibilität der Nabe testen.


----------



## tripletschiee (1. Juni 2012)

DHL war da!  Und hat was nettes mitgebracht!

11) *Pedale:* Wellgo M111 mit J&L Titanachsen
Ersparnis: 237 Gramm (komplett)

Das ungepimpte Pedal:




Die Achsen:




Das Ergebnis: 




Somit haben wir insgesamt *767 Gramm* eingespart! Wir stehen bei *8,02kg*!  Noch knapp über dem Zielgewicht! Aber das Ende ist noch nicht erreicht! Versprochen! 

In meinem Fotoalbum ist im Pedal-Folder der Umbau dokumentiert, mit einem Haufen Makroaufnahmen!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Fujisan (2. Juni 2012)

*Zum Thema "Speichen":*

Hatte bei Radsport Erdmann die Speichen für das 12" Kokua Jumper Laufrad geordert - schnell & professionell: Pillar Spokes PSR TB 2018 in Sonderlängen alle Farben


----------



## tripletschiee (2. Juni 2012)

So, damit endlich eine glatte 8 auf der Waage steht, habe ich schnell noch die die Reflektoren gegen Sekuclips getauscht.

12) *Reflektoren:* Sekuclips (14 Stück)
Esparnis: 20 Gramm.




Somit stehen wir bei minus *787 Gramm*! Das Gewicht ist nun bei *8kg* angekommen!  OK, rechnerisch sind es 8,003kg! Aber da die Ultimate Support Waage ja nur auf 10 Gramm genau geht, könnten es auch schon gerade 8kg sein. 

Mal schauen, wann es weitergeht!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Pan Tau (3. Juni 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Somit haben wir insgesamt *767 Gramm* eingespart! Wir stehen bei *8,02kg*!  Noch knapp über dem Zielgewicht! Aber das Ende ist noch nicht erreicht! Versprochen!



Respekt, Gerhard


----------



## stahlross_CH (21. Juni 2012)

Gerhard
cooler Fred!  Hat Nachahmpotential!


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Juni 2012)

Und weiter geht's....

13) *Vorbau*: KCNC Flyride, 60mm, 5°;
Ersparnis: 92 Gramm



Im Vorbau-Album ist auch ein Vergleich der beiden Vorbauten, da sieht man wie zierlich der KCNC im Vergleich zum Originalvorbau ist.
Auch sind die Stahlschrauben hier noch nicht getauscht. Kommt vielleicht noch...

14) *Innenlager*: Spécialités TA Titan Innenlager, 122mm
Ersparnis: 180 Gramm (!)



Sauschweres Chin Haur Innenlager!!!!

  

Somit haben wir eine Gesamteinsparung von *1.059 Gramm* erreicht! Wir stehen bei *7,73kg*!!! Sehr cool! Aber .... das Ende der Fahnenstange ist noch nicht erreicht.... 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (22. Juni 2012)

ist ja mal ein schöner leichter Vorbau, auf den hatte ich damals bei meinem Aufbau gar nicht geschaut. Schrauben würden ja nochmals 8 - 10 gramm bringen.

Das Specialites stammt aus Deiner Kiste oder wo hast Du`s her? 
Ich habe ein 113 mm am Kona verbaut, 122 wären aber auch besser. 
Sonst weiter so, schöner Aufbau. 

Grüße Dirk


----------



## tripletschiee (22. Juni 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> ist ja mal ein schöner leichter Vorbau, auf den hatte ich damals bei meinem Aufbau gar nicht geschaut. Schrauben würden ja nochmals 8 - 10 gramm bringen.



Ja, rechnerisch sind es 9 Gramm (23 Gramm wiegen die 6 Stahlschrauben).
Dann kann man noch die Vorbaukappe gegen die Syntace Klemmen tauschen, dann wären es noch einmal 5 Gramm. In Summe käme der Vorbau dann auf ca. 83 Gramm, was wirklich ordentlich leicht ist!



BikerDad schrieb:


> Das Specialites stammt aus Deiner Kiste oder wo hast Du`s her?



Das Innenlager habe ich vor ein paar Tagen in Ebay ersteigert. Ist "relativ" günstig hergegangen! 



BikerDad schrieb:


> Sonst weiter so, schöner Aufbau.


 Danke! Und ja, bin noch nicht am Ende! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (23. Juni 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> 13) *Vorbau*: KCNC Flyride, 60mm, 5°;
> Ersparnis: 92 Gramm
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich noch vergessen habe zu erwähnen: Der Vorbau ist für 1 1/8" Schäfte, der Gabelschaft beim Beinn aber 1". Somit habe ich noch eine silberne Distanzhülse von Ritchey verbauen müssen. Die ist ja oben auf dem Gewichtsfoto auch zu sehen.
Distanzhülse: 14 Gramm
KCNC-Vorbau (inkl. 6 Stahlschrauben): 97 Gramm

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2012)

Gestern war ich mal wieder im Keller und hab mir das hintere Laufrad vorgenommen. Die Gewichte sind schon mal dokumentiert:
Felge: 390gr. (etwas schwerer als vorne)
Nabe: 394gr. (!!)
Speichen: 127gr.
Messingnippel: 31gr.

Hier ist dann doch großes Potential, vor allem an der Nabe. Hier gehen 193 Gramm weg! 

Leider sind die Speichen, die ich bestellt habe, zu lang. Hier hat mich nicht nur der DTSwiss Speichenkalkulator ziemlich im Stich gelassen. Für alle, die nachbauen wollen: ich laß auf der Kassettenseite die 2-fach-Speicheung und verwende die original Speichen noch einmal. Auf der anderen Seite speiche ich radial ein und dort sind es nicht wie von oben erwähnten Tools 178mm Speichen, sondern eher 170mm Speichen.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2012)

Kinlin gibts auch in 28°

http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/shop2/Laufraeder-oxid/Felgen/Kinlin-Nb-R-406-mm-254-gr.html


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Kinlin gibts auch in 28°
> 
> http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/shop2/Laufraeder-oxid/Felgen/Kinlin-Nb-R-406-mm-254-gr.html



Oh Mara ......  .... und ich hab gedacht, daß ich endlich am Ende bin!   Naja, mal sehen, ob ich da auch noch was mache!
Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (3. Juli 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> Kinlin gibts auch in 28°
> 
> http://www.gingko-spezialradteile.de/shop2/Laufraeder-oxid/Felgen/Kinlin-Nb-R-406-mm-254-gr.html



Eine Felge mit 12mm Maulweite hat dann aber nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Eine Felge mit 12mm Maulweite hat dann aber nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.



Naja, in den wilden 90ern bin ich an meinem Raleigh Technium Peak auch die superleichten Campagnolo Atek Felgen gefahren. Die hatten auch eine Außenbreite von unter 20mm. Und schon damals war mein Kampfgewicht bei knapp unter 90kg.  Waren halt irgendwann durchgebremst. Aber gehalten haben sie!

Werd mal die original Isalbikes Felgen messen, wir breit die sind.


----------



## Y_G (3. Juli 2012)

Die Atek waren einfach geile Felgen, eine hab ich auch noch drauf. Die ist aber bald platt. Ich bremse schon weniger als früher


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Eine Felge mit 12mm Maulweite hat dann aber nichts mehr mit MTB zu tun.



12,8... Und laut Oldman läuft nen Mow Joe gut auf den Toxy W8 mit 13mm und die Radplan Delta, auch mit 13er Innenweite, haben auch schon viele mit Mow Joes verbaut (min 20x1,85).


----------



## tripletschiee (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab die originale Felge mal vermessen:
Außenbreite 23,8mm
Innenbreite 17,5mm
Höhe 18mm
Also ist die doch deutlich breiter als die Kinlin.


----------



## Mamara (3. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe ja auch die Bedenken voll und ganz. Nur nach reichlichem belesen hier hats im Forum halt schon 3-4(Boc-M(?), BikerDad,miki.epic, oldman) 20"-Erfahrungen, die alle behaupten 13mm Innenweite ist kein Problem mit 1,85er bzw 2.0er Reifenbreite und beschwert hat sich noch keiner. Selbst habe ich auch noch keine Erfahrungen.


----------



## lekanteto (3. Juli 2012)

Mit genug Luftdruck wirds schon halten.
Bei meinem 20" Projekt hatte ich bei den Felgen nicht die leichtesten genommen, sondern welche mit 21mm Innenweite.
Damit kann mit niedrigem Druck gefahren werden. Davon habe ich mir einen Komfortgewinn versprochen (Wenn schon ohne Federgabel, dann soll wenigstens der Reifen federn.).
Die Wahl hängt auch davon ab, wo später mit dem Rad gefahren werden soll. Auf Asphalt oder festem Schotter bringt eine schmale Felge weniger Nachteile als auf "ruppigem" Untergrund.


----------



## tripletschiee (4. Juli 2012)

Hier gibt eine 20" Felge von Velocity. KlickerKlacker.

Die ist 24mm breit und wiegt laut Hersteller 318gr.
Somit wären rechnerisch knapp 140gr. einsparbar.

Gibts leider nicht in Deutschland. 

UPDATE: stimmt nicht, bei Komponentix gibt es sie.


----------



## Y_G (7. Juli 2012)

ich hänge das mal hier mit rein, kann ich am 20Beinn large das Schaltwerk gegen ein z.B. 7800 Dura Ace tauschen? Ich hätte gerne ein short cage. Notfalls muss ich mein altes XT nehmen...


----------



## Mamara (7. Juli 2012)

Wenn man voll auf Kettenschlagen steht, immer dran mit den alten 737ern, hauptsache Klassik .
Da lagen echt Welten zwischen nem altem XTR und nem aktuellem X9 bei uns...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (7. Juli 2012)

was hast du jetzt dran? ich kann die nicht ganz folgen...


----------



## Mamara (7. Juli 2012)

Mein Mann hat jetzt einiges durch probiert und ist bei Sram 9-fach kurz mit 11-32 Kassette hängen geblieben. Am Moskito war ja ne schwergängige Shimano 8fach mit dickem Drehgriff dran. Unsere ersten Sram-Sachen, aber definitiv am besten zu bedienen usw von nem schmächtigem 5Jährigen bei 1x9. Kettenschlagen und so 0,0 bei den kurzen Testrunden. Zugführung etc auch einfach nur geil, im Vergleich zu dem alten Shimano-Geraffel.


----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2012)

Auf 9fach will ich glaube ich nicht gehen. Denke das 7fach voll ok ist, die Frage ist nur mit welchem Schaltwerk, das X9 find ich nicht so schön. Ich stehe total auf die älteren Dura  Ace Sachen daher meine Frage. Vielleicht muss ich das einfach mal testen. 7fach an sich sollte ja keine Ding sein...


----------



## Mamara (9. Juli 2012)

Mach du mal, wenn die DA-Optik und Schriftzug wichtiger als der Rest ist... Glaub für Shimano brauchst noch nen Schalthebel mit anderer Übersetzung, falls vorher einer für Sram-Schaltwerke dran war. Und maximale Ritzelgröße beachten, glaub ältere DA packen meist bis max. 27Z hinten.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juli 2012)

Is richtig. SRAM und Shimano sind vom Seileinholweg inkompatibel. Wenn also ein SRAM Schaltwerk durch Shimano ersetzt werden soll, muss der Schalthebel auch gewechselt werden.

Ritzelgröße ist 28-30 allermeistens mit Shimano Rennradschaltwerken drin. Hängt von der Geometrie des Schaltauges ab, deshalb kann man das nicht pauschal sagen. Hilfreich ist, die B-Screw hinten am Schaltwerk maximal reinzudrehen. Des weiteren bringt ein oberes Schaltröllchen mit 10 Zähnen statt 11 noch etwas mehr Luft. 

Die Käfiglänge hat nach meinen Beobachtungen keinen Einfluss aufs größte fahrbare Ritzel. Die ist nur für die Kapazität wichtig, bei vorne nur einem KB aber vollkommen egal.


----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2012)

also DA-7700 habe ich bei 3 Rädern mit 30T gefahren. Hatte es sogar einmal mit einem 34T, das ist aber grenzwertig und würde ich nur mit einer 10er Rolle fahren. Naja dann schaue ich halt mal bei SRAM ob es da was gibt das ich auch nett finde...

short cage will ich auf jeden Fall haben, da ist so wenig Luft nach unten - grausig.


----------



## chris5000 (9. Juli 2012)

Meine Tochter hatte das x3 am Beinn large ja zerlegt und ich habe es gegen ein X7 short cage getauscht: 



(Die Fotos hatte ich gemacht, um hier zu fragen, ob das mit der arg kurzen Kette noch ok geht, oder ob ich mich "verkürzt " habe)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2012)

danke chris - das ist dann die 10fach Variante oder?


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2012)

"... dieses war der 14. Streich und die letzten folgen zugleich!" *)

15) *Kette*: Shimano CN-HG70; 86 Glieder
Ersparnis: 18 Gramm




16) *Laufrad hinten*: Uniq-Nabe, Radialspeichung, Alunippel
Ersparnis Nabe: 193 Gramm




Ersparnis Laufrad gesamt: 210 Gramm



Die Nabe ist ja eine Rennradnabe und somit 130mm breit. Also mußte ich sie mit ein paar (Stahl-)scheiben aufspacern. Demnächst werden die Stahlscheiben gegen Aludistanzscheiben getauscht, bringt noch mal ca. 5 Gramm. 

Damit ist die Gesamtersparnis auf *1.287 Gramm* angestiegen!  Das Rad wiegt nun (rechnerisch) 7,503 Gramm, auf meiner Ultimate Support Waage sind es exakt (!) *7,5kg*! 




Und so sieht das Rad jetzt aus:


..



Das Projekt ist nun erfolgreich abgeschlossen - vorerst!  Denn es gibt theoretisch durchaus noch Portential:

Mäntel (ca. 90 Gramm),
Felgen (ca. 130 Gramm),
Sattelklemme (ca. 10 Gramm),
Sattelstütze (ca. ?? Gramm),
Vorbauschrauben und -klemmen (ca. 14 Gramm),
Vorbauspacer (ca. 5 Gramm)

Jetzt muß es der Junior erstmal gescheit nutzen und den Invest auch ordentlich gutheißen! 

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard

*) frei nach Wilhelm Busch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2012)

Danke - hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen und ist ein cooles Bike rausgekommen. Wird mir sehr helfen bei meinem Aufbau


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Danke - hat Spaß gemacht zu lesen und ist ein cooles Bike rausgekommen. Wird mir sehr helfen bei meinem Aufbau



DANKE!


----------



## chris5000 (9. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> danke chris - das ist dann die 10fach Variante oder?



nee. 9-fach. Sowieso verwunderlich, dass es da jetzt offenbar extra ein 10-fach x7 gibt. Bis dato glaubte ich immer, dass 9-/10-fach für Schaltwerke keinen Unterschied macht. Und wahrscheinlich funktioniert das 10-fach auch mit 9-fach und umgekehrt und das 10-fach ist vielleicht einfach ein bisschen hochwertiger... und teurer. (?)


----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2012)

@chris: verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. so wie ich das sehe baue ich vielleicht doch auf 9fach um. Wenn ich ne neue HR-Nabe nehme sollte das ja recht problemlos gehen. Ach schon wieder so viel potential und ich weiß nicht was ich zu erst tauschen soll 

Kurbel gebe ich wohl diese Woche zum Fräsen weg. Welche Kurbellängen fahren Eure denn so?


----------



## Mamara (9. Juli 2012)

123mm ist noch reichlich lang bei 1,20m jetzt...


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2012)

Mamara schrieb:


> 123mm ist noch reichlich lang bei 1,20m jetzt...




114mm ist die Länge der originalen Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mamara (9. Juli 2012)

Und beim Beinn 20" Large 127mm


----------



## Y_G (9. Juli 2012)

Na dann werde ich wohl zwei kurbeln bauen. Vielleicht so 120 und dann 127.


----------



## tripletschiee (9. Juli 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Kurbel gebe ich wohl diese Woche zum Fräsen weg. Welche Kurbellängen fahren Eure denn so?



Wieso weggeben? Mach es doch selber. Bin gerade dabei ein neues Projekt zu starten: "Pimp my Cnoc 14", da hab ich die erste Kurbel schon auf 90mm. Pedalgewindebohrer kaufen und los gehts ....


----------



## BurnInHell (10. Juli 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> nee. 9-fach. Sowieso verwunderlich, dass es da jetzt offenbar extra ein 10-fach x7 gibt. Bis dato glaubte ich immer, dass 9-/10-fach für Schaltwerke keinen Unterschied macht. Und wahrscheinlich funktioniert das 10-fach auch mit 9-fach und umgekehrt und das 10-fach ist vielleicht einfach ein bisschen hochwertiger... und teurer. (?)



Auch bei SRAM haben 9 fach und 10 fach verschiedene Übersetzungsverhältnisse und sind damit inkompatibel. 1:1 gilt also nur für 9-fach, bei 10-fach gibt es da einen neuen Marketing Namen und ein krummes Verhältnis.


----------



## Y_G (10. Juli 2012)

@tripletschiee: ich gebe das zum fräsen, will noch eine Nut haben um weiter Gewicht zu sparen. Außerdem noch Sandstrahlen. Kriege ich wieder so gemacht. Ich organisiere da immer nur die Werkzeuge (was nicht so schwierig ist, da ich die verkaufe...). Das sieht dann meist netter aus als selber gesägt und gefeilt 

Habe mich eigentlich fast schon entschieden eine neue HR-Nabe zu kaufen und dann auf 9-fach zu gehen...


----------



## tripletschiee (10. Juli 2012)

Hier ist meine Antwort bzw. mein Bericht zum Thema "Kurbeln kürzen".


----------



## trolliver (11. Juli 2012)

Echt schönes Rad, Gerhard. Wohnte ich noch in München, käme ich zur Besichtigung vorbei... seufz! Jetzt soll dein Junior es mal ordentlich krachen lassen!

Y.G.: Baust du schon den Nachfolger für das CNOC16 oder ist das für ein anderes Kind? Ich blick nicht durch... ;-)) Zwei Kurbellängen... du scheinst einen ordentlichen Fundus an alten Kurbeln zu haben.

Grüße aus dem Norden,

Oliver


----------



## Y_G (11. Juli 2012)

das CNOC fährt jetzt noch mein älterer der ist grade 5 geworden. Zu Weihnachten kriegt er das Beinn 20L und das CNOC kriegt sein kleiner Bruder der wird hoffentlich zum ende des Sommers anfangen zu fahren. Bisher will er nur Laufrad fahren...


----------



## Secam (1. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit!!! Ich folge den Anweisungen vom tripletschiee finde aber keinen Lieferanten, bei dem die o. g. HR Naben vom Uniq oder Rotaz im schwarz vorrätig gewessen wären... Hat vielleicht jemand ein Tip?

Habe noch eine Frage an chris5000, wo bekommt man denn so einen Kettenschutzring? Habe was anderes gefunden, bin aber nicht so glücklich damit www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9744488#post9744488


----------



## tripletschiee (1. August 2012)

Danke!! 

Beobachte einfach die Bucht. Da kommt schon wieder ein Verkäufer aus Taiwan, der die passend anbietet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Secam (7. August 2012)

Ich habe jetzt Circus Monkey HRW2 bestellt. Ich hoffe, es ist kein Fehler.

Welche Titan-Schrauben benötige ich für KCNC Flyride Vorbau? 
 Gibt es evtl. einen sinnvollen und bezahlbaren Ersatz für die Bremsen? 
Kürze gerade Kurbel (730) und finde kein Kettenschutz. 

Habe eben viele Fragen und brauche mal wieder eure Ratschläge


----------



## tripletschiee (7. August 2012)

Die Naben schauen doch gut aus! Die passen auf alle Fälle. Hinten mußt Du allerdings um 5mm aufspacern (von 130mm Rennradnabe auf die 135mm MTB-Naben Abstand). Quetsch den Rahmen nicht!

Für den Flyride Vorbau benötigst Du M5er Schrauben Länge 17 oder 20mm, weiß nicht genau. Hab ich noch nicht gemessen.

Hast Du die Bremsen schon gewogen? Was wiegen denn die?


----------



## Secam (7. August 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Du allerdings um 5mm aufspacern (von 130mm Rennradnabe auf die 135mm MTB-Naben Abstand). Quetsch den Rahmen nicht!


Danke, mache ich so.


tripletschiee schrieb:


> Hast Du die Bremsen schon gewogen? Was wiegen denn die?


Selber nicht, dürften aber bei 160g liegen:http://www.fahrradzubehoer-aachen.d...s/62363807/Categories/Bremsen/Tektro/VBremsenUnd die Bremsgriffe wurden ja von dir  gewogen (208g)


----------



## Secam (8. August 2012)

Von den Bremsgriffen entscheide ich zwischen den http://r2-bike.com/XLC-Bremshebel-V-Brake-Pro-SL, http://r2-bike.com/TRP-Cross-Carbon-Bremshebel und http://sklep.vinco-bike.pl/klamki-hamulcowe-aest-gram-czerwone-p-6.html. Zu welchen würdet ihr raten?


----------



## trolliver (8. August 2012)

Mir gefallen die polnischen am besten. Wenn du da ran kommst... was sind denn 280 Zloty?


----------



## Secam (8. August 2012)

AEST Griffe: 56g 
AEST Brakes: 254ghttp://sklep.vinco-bike.pl/hamulce-vbrake-aest-tytanowe-p-3.html
Zusammen: 310g
Nahezu (?) baugleich KCNC VB-6 mit den http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27884_VB6-v-h-Set-V-Brake-Felgenbremse-.html 
AEST gibt es im Set fÃ¼r 160â¬ inkl. Versand, nur Bremshebel kommen auf 60â¬

Alternativ kÃ¶nnen die http://r2-bike.com/XLC-v-brake-Pro-sl oder http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30101_M920-Titan-v-h-Set-MTB-V-Brake-Felgenbremse-.html (wiegt 154g 2 Arme) bestellt werden. 

http://sklep.vinco-bike.pl/hamulce-vbrake-aest-tytanowe-p-3.html


----------



## trolliver (8. August 2012)

Ah, gibts auch in der Bucht... hatte ich mir da schon einmal angesehen. Wie du sagst: 60 Euro für beide, immerhin incl. Versand. Mir gefallen sie gut.

AEST Bremshebel in der Bucht


----------



## tripletschiee (8. August 2012)

Secam schrieb:


> http://r2-bike.com/TRP-Cross-Carbon-Bremshebel


Die hier sind für seltsame Lenkergriffweiten zu haben. Keine paßt auf einen normalen Lenker. Also vergiß sie.

Grundsätzlich sind das alle Erwachsenengriffe. Ob die so sinnvoll für ein Kinderrad sind?


----------



## Secam (8. August 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind das alle Erwachsenengriffe. Ob die so sinnvoll für ein Kinderrad sind?


 Sind die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Kinderbremshebel-BL-V11/dp/B001VO73ZY"]XLC Kinderbremshebel BL-V11: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame] besser?
 Dann etwa damithttp://r2-bike.com/XLC-Mini-V-Brake-Set.
 Spart mann geschätzte 50-60g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Secam (8. August 2012)

Oder sollte mann das Original dran lassen?


----------



## Y_G (8. August 2012)

also beim CNOC habe ich die Griffe strahlen lassen und die Schellen geschlitzt. Hat auch ein paar Gramm gebracht...

Griffe schlitzen hat beim Ersten 6 g gebracht ... noch nicht gestrahlt...





www.tww-gmbh.de/_gfx/tmp/griff.jpg


----------



## tripletschiee (8. August 2012)

Griffe schlitzen hab ich auch noch vor. Wird in den nächsten Tagen passieren.


----------



## Y_G (8. August 2012)

ich wollte ja auch noch etwas bohren und fräsen aber Regierung hat das aus Stabilitätsgründen untersagt


----------



## Secam (9. August 2012)

Liebe Gemeinde, ich kann es irgendwie nicht lassen... Wal haltet ihr von den Bremshebeln? http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,116;product=17065;backlink=108|1||240,245|12060|0|0|||
Die AEST finde ich eigentlich ganz schön, habe jedoch Bedenken daß sie: 
a) Nicht stabil genug sind und 
b) zu auffällig sind  und relativ schnell wieder abgebaut werden könnten
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...ct=17065;backlink=108|1||240,245|12060|0|0|||


----------



## trolliver (9. August 2012)

Weiß nicht, finde ich nicht hübscher als die polnischen. Von der Stabilität kann ich sowieso nichts beurteilen.

Was ich bislang noch nicht verstehe ist, warum noch kein Hersteller auf die Idee kommt, diese hässliche Madenschraube zur Griffweiteneinstellung zu verstecken, halt so zu integrieren, dass sie nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Das wäre gar nicht so schwer zu machen, technische Möglichkeiten vorausgesetzt, doch die sind bei den Herstellern ja als gegeben anzunehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (10. August 2012)

die hatte ich auch schon mal angeschaut, bin mir aber unsicher ob die Griffweite ok ist. Unser hat halt recht kleine Hände ... probier mal aus und sag mir ob die passen


----------



## Secam (11. August 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> probier mal aus und sag mir ob die passen


 Habe jetzt die XLC Pro SL Bremshebel-Set
bestellt 
Die CNC Flat sind als reine  Rennrad-Bremszangen bzw.  Cantilever-Bremsen ausgeschrieben und könnten "zu scharf" und schlecht dosierbar sein. Die  XLC sind aks V-Brake-Hebel gelabelt, obwohl es optisch keinen erkennbaren Unterschied gibt. Schein ein OEM Produkt zu sein, aber keine Experimente für 5 . 
Wg. der Griffweite habe ich auch Bedenken. Schauen wir mal, sage dann Bescheid


----------



## BikerDad (12. August 2012)

"Habe noch eine Frage an chris5000, wo bekommt man denn so einen Kettenschutzring? Habe was anderes gefunden, bin aber nicht so glücklich damit www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9744488#post9744488"

Falls Du noch keine Antwort bekommen hast ich habe meinen hier:

http://www.bbgbashguard.com/

bestellt, ich denke Chris5000 auch.

Wegen der Bremshebel brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, passen optisch sehr gut an den Lenker, kann man für die kleinen Hände auch einstellen, sind halt nur etwas länger am Hebel. 
Perfect würden sicher die KCNC oder Extralite passen, aber beide preislich halt jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Y_G (12. August 2012)

Wiege dann mal bitte die Griffe gegeneinander aus. Bin recht gespannt wieviel das wirklich bringt. Sind beim Beinn small und large die Griffen eigentlich identisch?


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Perfect würden sicher die KCNC oder Extralite passen, aber beide preislich halt jenseits von gut und böse.



Das ganze normale Zeug ist nach UNSERER Meinung und Versuchen viel zu lang. Erst am 16" und jetzt am 20" hatten wir alte XTR und Paul V-Brakes probiert mit über 100mm Armlänge - für Kindergewichte werden die extrem scharf und damit schlechter dosierbar. Da reichen 85-90mm Crosserbremsen völlig, waren am Cnoc und Moskito ja auch serienmäßig. Und irgendwann am 20", sollten sie sich ja auch mal angewöhnen können, ordentlich die vordere Bremse zu nutzen.

EDIT: ups, ging hier ja hauptsächlich um Bremshebel, hatte mich jetzt auf die Bremsen an sich bezogen.

Auf die BBG warte ich seit dem 18.6(Paypal bezahlt) und bin nicht die erste die so lange wartet...


----------



## Secam (13. August 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Falls Du noch keine Antwort bekommen hast ich habe meinen hier:http://www.bbgbashguard.com/


 Vielen Dank, habe 36 für 33Z bestellt.


BikerDad schrieb:


> Wegen der Bremshebel brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen machen, passen optisch  sehr gut an den Lenker, kann man für die kleinen Hände auch einstellen,  sind halt nur etwas länger am Hebel.


 Und auch dafür Danke


Mamara schrieb:


> Das ganze normale Zeug ist nach UNSERER Meinung  und Versuchen viel zu lang.....extrem scharf und damit schlechter  dosierbar


 Und wenn mann zur Mini-V Brake greift? Und was ist  BBG?


tripletschiee schrieb:


> Die Naben schauen doch gut aus! Die passen  auf alle Fälle. Hinten mußt Du allerdings um 5mm aufspacern (von 130mm  Rennradnabe auf die 135mm MTB-Naben Abstand). Quetsch den Rahmen nicht!


 Welche Unterlegscheiben brauche ich denn?  Hier die Zeichnung von der Nabe: http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Circus-Monkey-HRW2-Road-Rear-Hub-130mm-28H-190g-Shimano-Black-/00/s/NTU1WDEwMDA=/$%28KGrHqZHJCgE8fi86sUpBPK3sKtP7g%7E%7E60_3.JPG 
Ich bestelle bei EASY ELOX


----------



## Mamara (13. August 2012)

Mini V-Brake sind die Crosser-Bremsen die die kürzeren Arme haben  . Damit gehts auch vorn super mit Avid-Hebeln mit Druckpunkt-Verstellung auf ganz harten Druckpunkt/am wenigsten Bremsleistung.

BBG ist der Bashguard-Hersteller.


----------



## Tiri (15. August 2012)

Secam schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die XLC Pro SL Bremshebel-Set
> bestellt


 
sodelle eben war DHl da: nachgewogen auf Küchenwage zusammen 70 gramm. werde sie am WE verbauen und dann schaun wir mal..


----------



## tripletschiee (3. September 2012)

Mein Großer hat ein wenig Spaß!   





7,5kg Islabike im Tiefflug!


----------



## Y_G (3. September 2012)

immer diese Tiefflieger, der ist aber leiser als die bei uns zur ILA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripletschiee (3. September 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Mein Großer hat ein wenig Spaß!
> 7,5kg Islabike im Tiefflug!



Und jetzt noch in Zeitlupe!  Achja, mit zusätzlicher Schanze ...


----------



## tripletschiee (16. September 2012)

So, nachdem ich mir mal wieder ein paar Teile bestellt habe, sind auch 6 Titanschrauben dabei gewesen. Somit wurde nun auch noch der KCNC Vorbau mit Titanschrauben gepimpt.

17) *Titanschrauben am KCNC Vorbau*



Damit ist die Gesamtersparnis auf *1.299 Gramm *angewachsen. Rechnerisch wiegt das Rad nun *7,491kg*. 

Ach ja: die Syntace Klemmen passen im Übrigen *nicht* am KCNC Vorbau!

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## tripletschiee (17. September 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> sodelle eben war DHl da: nachgewogen auf Küchenwage zusammen 70 gramm. werde sie am WE verbauen und dann schaun wir mal..



Und? Wie passen die Bremshebel? Kommt das Kind damit zurecht?


----------



## rollo13 (21. September 2012)

Juhu,

habe ein 2009er 20s mit dem ollen Stahlkurbeln. Hat jemand die leichteren Alukurbeln zu verkaufen?

Gruß aus Hamburg,
rollo


----------

